# Double Click/Fast Click cookies



## Lord Winston (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello all, I am new to these forums, and I was hoping someone could help me answer some questions on a spy ware problem I am having. First off I should probably start off by telling you that I use CA security center. I recently got a new hard drive on my Dell, I pretty much started from scratch, but after reinstalling everything I noticed every so often when I clicked the mouse it would click twice, so right away I deleted my cache and cookies, which had double click and fast click cookies, and then ran a spy ware scan, and it detected Double Click. I deleted them, well even though I deleted them I am still having the double click problem, and its really annoying because it happens a lot. Im not sure if CA spy ware scan is picking all of them up or what, but when I ran another scan nothing was detected, so I don't know what to do. Ive done some reading, and cant really find anything that would help me solve my problem, so if anyone could offer some advice, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Every time I recheck my cookies I have another double click cookie in there, it seems no matter what I do, it wont go away.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello, and welcome to the forums.

Cookies are nothing to be particularly worried about. They get installed on your computer everytime you visit any webpage. Now some of those are good cookies that get installed for ease of use for next time you visit the same page, but some cookies are spyware used for tracking users surfing habits.

Most of those cookies are third party cookies that can be blocked:

In *Firefox* go to *Tools* > *Options* > *Privacy* > *Cookies*

Click *Exceptions*, identify the site you want to block, and click on *Block*.

In *IE* go to *Tools* > *Internet Options* > *Privacy* and click on *Advanced* in the Privacy tab

Now put a check next to "*Override automatic cookie handling*"

Set *first party cookies* to *Accept* and *third party cookies* to *Block*

Also put a check to "*Always allow session cookies*" *OK* your way out.

This won't prevent all bad cookies from being installed, but will reduce the amount.

Also there is another program you can use.

Spywareblaster  Prevents the installation of ActiveX-based spyware, adware, browser hijackers, dialers, and other potentially unwanted software. Blocks spyware/tracking cookies in Internet Explorer and Mozilla/Firefox. Restricts the actions of potentially unwanted sites in Internet Explorer.

You can read more about cookies at the Cookie Concept

You can tidy up with this tool:

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.
*This program is for XP and Windows 2000 only*

Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program.
Under *Main* choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
If you use Firefox browser
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
If you use Opera browser
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.
For *Technical Support*, double-click the e-mail address located at the bottom of each menu.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



If you think the machine is infected...

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs in the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help  forum, *not here.*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------

